# is there a less complicated form of jujitsu



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 22, 2010)

something real basic but effective ?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 22, 2010)

Judo.


----------



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 22, 2010)

even more basic than judo


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 23, 2010)

What are you after?

Judo is jujitsu, with some of the techniques softened or refocused.

Sumo is a Japanese form of wrestling; it's more complicated than most people realize.

Or there's "regular" Western wrestling...

I'm just not sure what you're looking for here.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, jujutsu. But then, if you want to get complicated, try jujutsu. For something between, jujutsu is very good.

The differences will be in the way you train it, the instructor and their preferences, and the system itself. But really, you're not asking a clear question here.

Oh, and I have to ask.... does the name suicide mean anything to you?


----------



## Steve (Mar 23, 2010)

BJJ is very simple.  You just have to do it.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 23, 2010)

GHETTO NINJA said:


> something real basic but effective ?


Yes.  Developed by Sam Colt.  High on "jitsu" but very, very low on the "ju."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 23, 2010)

any ma you learn is not going to be as easy as watching tv.
it might look difficult or complicated, but stick with it and you'll get there.

there are no short cuts in any martial art.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 23, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> BJJ is very simple. You just have to do it.


 
Exactly, many "grappling" systems are basic in their approach, but sophisticated in their execution.  You can teach someone a basic armbar in about 5 minutes.  But, having them learn setups and to apply it from a number of positions and against a resisting opponent is going to take alot more time.  


What do you mean by "complicated"?  The more you strip something down, the more variables and tools you are losing to deal with situations.


----------



## chinaboxer (Mar 28, 2010)

the least complicated form of jujitsu is Gracie jujitsu. because they simplified it into the movements that required the least amount of effort to do.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm, not really sure about that. Gracie BJJ can get very technical, and quite complex if you want it too (I remember taking a workshop with Royce when he came to Melbourne a few years ago... some was basic, other things were really not). BJJ is really just Judo with a different focus, and that is really what I was getting at earlier. It can be anything across the range, really.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want something simple, learn and train a few of the basics and work them into your skills.
Of course the risk here is that you'll get hooked and not stop there, if which case welcome to the world of grappling.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm, not really sure about that. Gracie BJJ can get very technical, and quite complex if you want it too (I remember taking a workshop with Royce when he came to Melbourne a few years ago... some was basic, other things were really not). BJJ is really just Judo with a different focus, and that is really what I was getting at earlier. It can be anything across the range, really.




I think he's talking about the "Gracie Combatitives" program.  36 techniques which cover all the basics in a structured way.

It's got a bit of a bad rep due to their encouraging training at home if there is no "Gracie Combatitives" instructors, even if there are other grappling schools, and the video belt testing.  But for what it is, the techniques are apparently pretty good and well taught. The issues are around what other people think it is, versus what it claims to be.


----------



## Kyosanim (Jun 5, 2010)

GHETTO NINJA said:


> something real basic but effective ?




Every martial art is simple but effective. Martial arts do not work like in the movies. Out of all the kicks you learn in TKD there about three that you will actually use in a fight. However there are an unlimited number of uses for those three, and even two or more versions of those that you may get the chance to use.

Jujitsu is no different. The moves you will be learning at the beginning are the base. From there you will build, but the basics are really what carry you. So I think what your asking for will be found in the white to purple belt range if I'm not mistaken, but no martial art stops at learning basics because once you have them you can do so much more.


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you just looking for grappling, or everything jujitsu has to offer except simpler?


----------

